# Praise report!



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm so excited i can hardly type this. I finally got the job that will get us back on our feet! Praise God! They tried to kill us at the auction (ask Andrespurplerein). Just kept praying and working and praying and working. They took our water away and cut our lunch breaks in that 100 degree heckhole. Just kept praying and kept working! I probably looked like a full blown nut after taking yet another cussing and saying out loud "Praise God!" I'll be "the nut"if that's what it takes! Just when I thought I might be breaking, I was delivered from it! No other explanation, period! Faith is such an awesome thing! Just when you start to think you just "physically" cant take it any more, "WHAMMO"! I'm in awe. Gotta love it!







Guy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dude! That is awesome. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Congrats to you and yours. God is awesome!!!! I am so glad to hear this.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> I'm so excited i can hardly type this. I finally got the job that will get us back on our feet! Praise God! They tried to kill us at the auction (ask Andrespurplerein). Just kept praying and working and praying and working. They took our water away and cut our lunch breaks in that 100 degree heckhole. Just kept praying and kept working! I probably looked like a full blown nut after taking yet another cussing and saying out loud "Praise God!" I'll be "the nut"if that's what it takes! Just when I thought I might be breaking, I was delivered from it! No other explanation, period! Faith is such an awesome thing! Just when you start to think you just "physically" cant take it any more, "WHAMMO"! I'm in awe. Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno your situation... but I'll join in on a Praise Jesus!!! Congratulations on letting HIM work HIS will!

WS4F


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*praise god from me too!*

right on guy, im withcha on that bro!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............................


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

God is so GOOD, ALL the time. HE always shines . What a praise report.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I've heard it said that God gives his best to those who leave the choice up to Him!

"Faithful is He that calleth you, who also will DO IT!" He only asks for our availability.

Praise the Lord for his faithfulness and for his mercies to his children.

I'm so glad to hear the good news, Guy!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know the situation either... but I just have to join in on this _Hallelujah_
dance!! Good for you!!

God is so good!!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you, Lord!

Guy, that is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you.

Andy told us about your 'mishap' at that auction job. Geez!

Glad better days are just around the corner.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's really great news, Guy. I'm happy for ya, bro.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice to hear a praise report from time to time, I'm happy for you!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

2Cool has been a real hoot since its beginning. I am happy this forum was started. I am real glad this is working out for you and your family. Praise be to God. Congrats. CF?


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Answered prayers! Is there anything sweeter? I think not!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

that is awesome !! my wife and i were just talking about her job situation and she said "i'm just going to keep praying and let the Lord handle it." i feel your situation is conformation to me that God is still in control and he'll handle it on his time not ours.great praise report.


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

He is truly faithful.... We serve an awesome God!!!

Eph 3:20 Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us, 21 to Him _be_ glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Great news !!!!!*

I am glad to hear that you hung in there and God provided .. God bless from the Ape..........


----------

